# Problème écran noir aprés démarrage!



## g-sus007 (27 Novembre 2007)

Salut tout le monde!!!
Voila j'ai un problème sur mon ibook G4 12" cadencé à 1,07Ghz sous 10.3.9 avec 256 mo de  RAM! L'orsque que je l'allume parfois l'écran s'allume ou l'ecran ne s'allume pas et dans ce cas le ventilo tourne a fond mais rien ne se passe! Quand l'ecran s'allume le mac démare correctement puis au bout de deux minutes d'utilisation l'écran deviend noir, mais quand meme retro-eclairé! Puis fini pas s'eteindre totalement!!!!!!! Quel est le souci???? PLEASE!!! Es un parametrage au niveau de la VRAM? Probleme de carte mere? carte vidéo? Je vais tester en le branchant sur un ecran externe...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

je pense que tu as surtout un problème de taille et de couleur de police   

tu peux déjà tenter un reset de la pram/nvram en appuyant simultanément sur cmd-alt-p-r au démarrage et attendre 3 "boings" avant de relacher....
à+


----------



## g-sus007 (27 Novembre 2007)

Houps sorry ARLEQUIN  pour la police mais je trouve ca plus agréable a lire ! bref, enfaite j'aurais bien tanté le reset vram mais quand j'allume le mac je n'entends pas le dong!!! Comment faire?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

oups.... non rien


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

g-sus007 a dit:


> Houps sorry ARLEQUIN  pour la police mais je trouve ca plus agréable a lire ! bref, enfaite j'aurais bien tanté le reset vram mais quand j'allume le mac je n'entends pas le dong!!! Comment faire?
> Merci d'avance!



pas bon ça......

essayes quand même en gardant ces touches appuyées pendant au moins 30 secondes....

si ça ne va pas mieux.... insère ton cd d'install, lance l'ordi en gardant "c" appuyé et lance l'Apple Hardware Test...cela va faire un check de ton hardware....

à +


----------



## g-sus007 (27 Novembre 2007)

Bon j'ai réussi à faire un reset VRAM, au debut nickel mais il s'est rééteint!!!  J'ai regardé sur le site Apple cela pourais venir de la pile interne qui est dechargée et qui ne garde pas les reglages d'origines! Je vais essayé le test avec le CD... C'est un probleme logique car l'affichage fonctionne mais il y a un déréglement dans l'odre logique du systeme d'exploitation!
Merci de me donner des soluces!


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

g-sus007 a dit:


> C'est un probleme logique car l'affichage fonctionne mais il y a un déréglement dans l'odre logique du systeme d'exploitation!



:mouais: hein ? de quoi ? pas suivi là.....:mouais:




g-sus007 a dit:


> Merci de me donner des soluces!



de rien, c'est ça l'esprit forum.......


----------

